# Form 80 for 189



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

Hi seniors

i am applying for 189 visa. I have uploaded all the documents including form 80.

I am onshore in australia. I have put the details of my parents and my brother in visa application but they are not applying for visa etc with me and they dont have any plan to visit here.

Now when i am at last step it is saying me to upload all the required documents which i have done in my tab but in my parents and brother tab it is saying form 80 required???? Any idea what is thiss????


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

For security vetting reasons I would imagine. Is there any reason they might not be able / willing to fill it in?


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> For security vetting reasons I would imagine. Is there any reason they might not be able / willing to fill it in?


Nahhhh there is no such reason like they can fill but it is just strange. I have asked few people here but they said its not mandatory only the primary applicants form 80 is enough. So it should be alright.

There is a new rule to apply for 189 from 1st July 2018. We neeed to submit all documents with the application. If we are not submitting them then we need to give them reason why is that and then we have to do payment. We need passport size photographs also but m not sure if the photos were there before or they just implemented this now.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

arslan1 said:


> Nahhhh there is no such reason like they can fill but it is just strange. I have asked few people here but they said its not mandatory only the primary applicants form 80 is enough. So it should be alright.
> 
> There is a new rule to apply for 189 from 1st July 2018. We neeed to submit all documents with the application. If we are not submitting them then we need to give them reason why is that and then we have to do payment. We need passport size photographs also but m not sure if the photos were there before or they just implemented this now.


If the system asks for it, I would just upload the required docos like the Form 80 and photo.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> i am applying for 189 visa. I have uploaded all the documents including form 80.
> 
> ...


In which section have you added your parents and brother details in the application ?
I think that’s what’s causing the problems 

You are not supposed to add any other family member except your spouse and children in the main application 

Go over the application form carefully and recheck 
Do their names appear in medicals also ?

Cheers


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> If the system asks for it, I would just upload the required docos like the Form 80 and photo.


Yes I have uploaded all the documents in my section including photos and form 80.

I have asked few onshore applicants form 80 in their family members section showed before but thy did not provided it because they were not migrating with them and it was fine as long as primary applicant submit its own form 80.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In which section have you added your parents and brother details in the application ?
> I think that’s what’s causing the problems
> 
> You are not supposed to add any other family member except your spouse and children in the main application
> ...


Well I have added them there was a question something like is the primary applicant has other family members who are not Australian citizen or residents and not migrating to Australia?

So I mentioned my mom dad and brother. I did the same thing in 485 visa also.

In medical section I can see all names but under my name it says that I need health examination but under their name it says you medical examination not required.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> Well I have added them there was a question something like is the primary applicant has other family members who are not Australian citizen or residents and not migrating to Australia?
> 
> So I mentioned my mom dad and brother. I did the same thing in 485 visa also.
> 
> In medical section I can see all names but under my name it says that I need health examination but under their name it says you medical examination not required.


Parents and siblings do not come under the "family" with respect to 189 visa. So, they are not the "non-migrating" family members in this context. You need to upload amendment form and correct the answer to that question.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arslan1 said:


> Hi seniors
> 
> i am applying for 189 visa. I have uploaded all the documents including form 80.
> 
> ...


you put them as non-migrating family members, they are not, you will need to get them removed. 

Form 80/1221 need to be uploaded for you and spouse.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

luvjd said:


> Parents and siblings do not come under the "family" with respect to 189 visa. So, they are not the "non-migrating" family members in this context. You need to upload amendment form and correct the answer to that question.


Hi 

I have done the same thing for my 485 visa and everything was fine. Like I put them under my family and I did not submit any documents for them. I got a grant. I followed the same application this time.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> you put them as non-migrating family members, they are not, you will need to get them removed.
> 
> Form 80/1221 need to be uploaded for you and spouse.


Hi Andrey

I have done the same thing for 485 visa and it was a grant without any issue. I followed the same steps to lodge 189 cause all the information is already in my immi account. 

If that family option is oonly for spouse and children then why there are options of parents siblings etc in that area? Maybe they have changed something. But lets see

In my application in immi account it is just saying now Application received.
Action required (Health Examination) thats all 

I have already booked my medical.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

arslan1 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have done the same thing for my 485 visa and everything was fine. Like I put them under my family and I did not submit any documents for them. I got a grant. I followed the same application this time.


I remember doing the same for my 485, and the 485 grant containing the names of all now migrating family members I included. 

Perhaps it is different for GSM visas. The DHA website has a definition of what constitutes the member of a family unit and it is limited to one's partner and dependent children.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I remember doing the same for my 485, and the 485 grant containing the names of all now migrating family members I included.
> 
> Perhaps it is different for GSM visas. The DHA website has a definition of what constitutes the member of a family unit and it is limited to one's partner and dependent children.


hmmmm so now what should I do ???


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

I would follow the instructions here:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> I would follow the instructions here:
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Migrationagents/Pages/member-of-family-unit.aspx


I will just leave it as it it and I will wait for CO to ask me because how we gonna get the details of my parents siblings etc u know it does not make any sense


----------



## mustafa01 (Jan 29, 2017)

arslan1 said:


> I will just leave it as it it and I will wait for CO to ask me because how we gonna get the details of my parents siblings etc u know it does not make any sense


You have to fill in Form 1023 and explain why did you mention your parents in non-migrating family members instead of other family members category. This should be enough.
Now please don't say you did the same thing for 485 and got the grant. 189/190 are different so please don't take any chances.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Do keep the forum updated, all the best


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> You have to fill in Form 1023 and explain why did you mention your parents in non-migrating family members instead of other family members category. This should be enough.
> Now please don't say you did the same thing for 485 and got the grant. 189/190 are different so please don't take any chances.



Hi Mustafa,

Thanks for the reply but in the past there was a different question like there was a question

Does the applicant have any dependent family member not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?


but now the question is


Does the applicant have any members of their family unit not travelling to Australia who are not Australian citizens or Australian permanent residents?

so looks like its all good. It depends on case officer now.


----------



## arslan1 (Nov 9, 2017)

mustafa01 said:


> You have to fill in Form 1023 and explain why did you mention your parents in non-migrating family members instead of other family members category. This should be enough.
> Now please don't say you did the same thing for 485 and got the grant. 189/190 are different so please don't take any chances.


Hi MUSTAFA,

What will be the answer of Q 11 on form 1023? I added my parents and bro in non dependent family members do I need to mention them in Q11 of form 1023 ?


----------



## wizard2010 (Aug 11, 2018)

Mate, you need to remove your bother/parents from the allocation since they are not migrating with you and are not part of the family unit (in terms of migration, that is).


----------



## Saif (Jul 3, 2018)

Form 80 question 22, why are you traveling to Australia? Answer: PERMANENT SETTLEMENT? or Anything else? 
What is "is this the original issues date", Q9 form 80, if the passport was renewed do we need to write the date of first issue/old/previous passport here?
Can we upload Form 80 without signing? If not how to sign easily?


----------



## leosstyle (Jul 5, 2019)

so did u get visa even not providing form 80 for parents.What happen after that can you please guide now.


----------

